# Need combi for 30 radiators



## cemil2565 (9 mo ago)

Hello guys, i have a house in Turkey but there are no gas lines yet and no work plans for it yet, the house is big and there are 30 radiator total, also need hot water for 10 sinks and 3 showers, so as i said i dont have access to gas and my only clean option is electric, so which unit is good guys i looked up little it i dont understand about combi and kW stuff.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

you are wasting time


----------



## cemil2565 (9 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> you are wasting time


why


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

cemil2565 said:


> why


From translator: Quelle forme de pourquoi voulez-vous dire?


----------



## cemil2565 (9 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> From translator: Quelle forme de pourquoi voulez-vous dire?


why am i wasting time why did you write that ?


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

cemil2565 said:


> why am i wasting time why did you write that ?


would you explain your avatar?


----------



## cemil2565 (9 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> would you explain your avatar?


its from my google acc, just a picture of a game characters logo.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

cemil2565 said:


> its from my google acc, just a picture of a game characters logo.


Thank you.
Did you create a membership to this forum (plumbingzone) without noticing there are rules associated?


----------



## cemil2565 (9 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> Thank you.
> Did you create a membership to this forum (plumbingzone) without noticing there are rules associated?


umm yes i was just quick looking for a solution for my problem (my dads problem).


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

cemil2565 said:


> umm yes i was just quick looking for a solution for my problem (my dads problem).


Not life-or-death, so it's not a problem.
Go away, young person.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

cemil2565 said:


> Hello guys, i have a house in my motherland but there are no gas lines yet and no work plans for it yet, the house is big and there are 30 radiator total, also need hot water for 10 sinks and 3 showers, so as i said i dont have access to gas and my only clean option is electric, so which unit is good guys i looked up little it i dont understand about boilers and kW stuff.


Where’s the motherland? I don’t recognize the flag.


----------



## cemil2565 (9 mo ago)

Debo22 said:


> Where’s the motherland? I don’t recognize the flag.


Turkey


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

cemil2565 said:


> Turkey


In my area we primarily have gas heating and we don’t have radiators so I can’t really help. You don’t seem like a spammer and you aren’t going to take work away from us plumbers so I’d give you advice if I could.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

cemil2565 said:


> umm yes i was just quick looking for a solution for my problem (my dads problem).


I would beg to disagree. No intro vetting yourself as part of the plumbing trade. Rule #1.


----------



## cemil2565 (9 mo ago)

Debo22 said:


> Where’s the motherland? I don’t recognize the flag.


the house is 630 m2


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I sent him a PM to go to Heating Help: The Wall


----------



## cemil2565 (9 mo ago)

also if anyone know is this line with red lane accurate to the power of kW ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

cemil2565 said:


> also if anyone know is this line with red lane accurate to the power of kW ?


I gave you a chance.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

cemil2565 said:


> also if anyone know is this line with red lane accurate to the power of kW ?


Well, we're plumbers, not electricians, and I'm fairly sure none of us speak Turkish, so... yeah, looks accurate. 👌

Though in my experience, the only electric boiler I've seen that was worth anything was a 3 phase 480V with a max Amp draw of something like 80 amps per phase leg, and it powered a single commercial dishwasher. I'd say you're out of luck.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

i ran into this turkey today while out walking with the GF.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Logtec said:


> i ran into this turkey today while out walking with the GF.
> 
> View attachment 132624
> 
> ...


'Nice beaver turkey'. 'Thanks, I just had it stuffed'. 

I still cannot believe they got away with that comment.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> 'Nice beaver turkey'. 'Thanks, I just had it stuffed'.
> 
> I still cannot believe they got away with that comment.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Unfortunately my wife hates Leslie Nielsen as much as I hate Will Ferrell….


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Unfortunately my wife hates Leslie Nielsen as much as I hate Will Ferrell….


I can’t stand Jack black, I’ll give him credit for his success, but can’t stand him.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Unfortunately my wife hates Leslie Nielsen as much as I hate Will Ferrell….


I’d figure she wouldn’t like that movie because of the double murderer OJ Simpson was in it. Have her watch the greatest movie of all time “airplane”. She’ll end up loving Leslie Nielsen


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I’d figure she wouldn’t like that movie because of the double murderer OJ Simpson was in it. Have her watch the greatest movie of all time “airplane”. She’ll end up loving Leslie Nielsen


Nogo. She watched half of it… but she likes Monty Python…..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Nogo. She watched half of it… but she likes Monty Python…..


I’ve never watched Monty Python. English humor isn’t that funny to me. Actually Benny Hill was kind of funny when I was a kid


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I’ve never watched Monty Python. English humor isn’t that funny to me. Actually Benny Hill was kind of funny when I was a kid


Agree to agree.


----------



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

cemil2565 said:


> also if anyone know is this line with red lane accurate to the power of kW ?


80KW, that’s big. Roughly 3412 BTU = 1KWH. So, that puts you at 272MBTUH.

what’s the square footage of the house, I meters is fine and when was the house built? Also, whats the coldest day of the year, in Celsius is fine?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I’ve never watched Monty Python. English humor isn’t that funny to me. Actually Benny Hill was kind of funny when I was a kid


The first time I saw a Monty Python movie it was the funniest stuff I've ever seen in my life. Watch this till the end and tell me it's not hilarious!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sushison said:


> 80KW, that’s big. Roughly 3412 BTU = 1KWH. So, that puts you at 272MBTUH.
> 
> what’s the square footage of the house, I meters is fine and when was the house built? Also, whats the coldest day of the year, in Celsius is fine?


WOW 33 POSTS IN 9 YEARS !!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tango said:


> The first time I saw a Monty Python movie it was the funniest stuff I've ever seen in my life. Watch this till the end and tell me it's not hilarious!



That was pretty funny.


----------

